# brauch eure hilfe, ehrenberg-seiferts



## crone (17. Februar 2008)

hallo fangemeinde,
hallo mountainbiker/innen, 
wir sind biker aus dem pfälzerwald und haben vom 2.5. bis 5.5.08 in ehrenberg/ seiferts ein hotel gebucht.
wir suchen jetzt schöne cross country strecken um ehrenberg.
kann mir jemand was empfehlen?
schön wäre es wenn wir die autos stehen lassen könnten.
freue mich über jeden vorschlag.

danke
crone.


----------



## pitcane (13. März 2008)

hi crone,

ist natürlich ne späte antwort aber doch besser als gar keine. wir haben hier einen thread, der sich mit biken in fulda/rhön befasst. dort kannst du dir schon mal einige anregungen holen. 

dann wäre da noch das ausgeschilderte moutainbike-netz in der rhön, über das du dich hier informieren kannst. 

außerdem kannst du dich auch gerne bei mir persönlich melden, wenn euer trip dann unmittelbar bevorsteht. es wäre mir eine freude, wenn ich euch ein paar schöne strecken der rhön zeigen könnte. (vorausgesetzt ihr seid nicht allzu grelle konditionsbolzen  )

gruß aus der schönen rhön

pitcane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el-ars (9. April 2008)

hallo pitcane,
bin duch zufall auf das thema mtb in seiferts gestoßen. kommst du aus der gegend? ich arbeite in Tann und möchte diesen sommer die gegend Hilders bis  Wüstensachsen kennen lehren. muß mich aber erst noch ein wenig einfahren habe diese jahr noch nicht am gaul gesessen. 
hätte interesse im sommer dann die gegend zu erkunden. 
grüße Lars


----------



## pitcane (13. April 2008)

hi el-ars,

ja ich komm aus der gegend. ich wohne am fuße der milseburg, bin aber auch öfters in der gegend um hilders/wüstensachsen unterwegs. meld dich doch einfach, wenn du ne tour planst oder schau regelmäßig bei biken Fulda/Rhön rein.

gruß pitcane


----------

